# adopters for adoption



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

Was just wondering if anyone on here had experience with adopters for adoption? I am going to go to an open evening next week, I have been impressed with them so far on the phone, they appear to be really friendly & welcoming not like the local la I have talked too. Was just curious if anyone had had first hand experience in using them could they pm me please if they would rather reply in private. 

Pringle x


----------



## MrsB💜 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi
We have just started on our adoption journey and adopters for adoption is one of the agencies we have contacted, and from the initial contact they really stood out for me and we are just waiting for an initial visit to be set up. Have you just started your adoption journey too? It would be lovely to chat and share experiences xx


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Flowersun

Thank you for replying. Yes we have just started are adoption journey too. I contacted adopters for adoption last week and received info pack the very next day. They then telephoned me to invite us to a opening evening this Wednesday coming. They said that they had a lot of interest from our area so decided to put an open evening on for all of us to save time in us waiting for a visit as so many enquiries.

I must say I was very impressed with them over the phone unlike the LA I have contacted.  Have you got a date for your home visit as yet? I liked the idea of having a home visit instead of an open evening but can understand why they are doing it in my area and if it means less time for me to wait I'm all up for it lol. 

Pringle x


----------



## MrsB💜 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi
Yep they were really quick sending the information pack to us as well, I think they are quite new to my area as they are recruiting for adoption advisers so I just need to phone tomorrow and find out when they can do a home visit, (hopefully soon) but agree that if you get can get to an information evening and there is less waiting that will be good....even though we're at the beginning of the process it's exciting that this is the start if good things!! Agree completely that they were so much better than our LA, just felt like I was dismissed when I phoned the LA but when I spoke to adopters for adoption felt like they really wanted to know more, even just getting back to me so quickly was encouraging, it felt like our enquiry really mattered.

I hate to be cheesy but I read today that some children grow in their mummy's tummys but adopted children grow in their mummy's hearts  and it made perfect sense! 

Would love to know how you get on at the information evening xxxx


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

You don't sound cheesy, thats a lovely saying thanks for sharing it. I'm going to remember that quote! 

Yeah they are new to my area too and from the telephone chat I had with them I know I want to go with them so really hoping that doesn't change after open evening or they do not reject dh and I.

I will let you know how meeting goes and hope we can support each other on this new journey.

Pringle xx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Just barging on here...to quickly say...my dd loves it when I talk about her being 'born in my heart'. It really is very special. We also say 'love you forever and always and always and forever' which came from us being a forever family. 
Goodluck ladies...its an amazing journey! Xxx


----------



## MrsB💜 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Frangipanii, love the forever family idea   xx


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you Frangipanni xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

In adoption you often refer to their birth mother as a 'tummy mummy' and yourself as their 'forever mummy'. When you meet a partner you inherit their family good or bad and with adoption it's the same thing! Your new little one will have at least two mummys and maybe three depending on how much they remember. My LO came home at 10mths and we just call birth mum by her name but his siblings who are older lived with BM and say they have 3 mummys -mummy X (birth mum), mummy Y (foster mum) and Mummy.


----------

